# Frankenstein Diorama with W.I.P. Pics



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Hi, 

finished this great Kit from Moebius with resin Ray Santoleri Karloff test make-up head and plate.
Thanks Tom Parker.


----------



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)




----------



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for looking
Bernd


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, Bernd,

Greaat build!

Where did you get that resin replacement head - it looks terrific?

Gordon


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Looks Great!

Please tell us where you got the replacement head!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Great Work!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Fantastic work as always Bernd! Resin parts were a gift from me; I picked them up from Posthumous Productions at the Chiller show last fall. John from Posthumous does not have a website, but he usually runs an ad in Amazing Figure Modeler. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

That is a fantastic conversion and build up. Great colours. Well done!


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Fantastic work as always Bernd! Resin parts were a gift from me; I picked them up from Posthumous Productions at the Chiller show last fall. John from Posthumous does not have a website, but he usually runs an ad in Amazing Figure Modeler. :thumbsup:
> Tom


Tom, thanks again! Wish John would get a website, however will send off for his catalog.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your WIPs. What a great built-up!


----------



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Hello, 

tanks for the posts, friends.

Greetings from germany
Bernd :wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice job, you got the coloring and shading and everything well done. The head is different but not that much. Overall very good job.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Terrific!! Love the modifications to the base, and the Monster!


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Yes he has truly created a piece of art with this kit!!!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

One of the best I've seen. Great job!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Impressive work as always Bernd! :thumbsup: Those are some very nifty modifications you made to the kit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

Very nice! The stone work is excellent. Great small details like the dusty boots.


----------



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Hello, 

thanks from germany.

bernd :hat:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just how much in millimeters do you take off the legs and wrists.I guess there was nothing really wrong with Moebius' Frankenstein after all.Just the legs and arms a little too long.I bet that there will be quite a few Frankenstein kits,either unbuilt or already built that will go through these modifications.Was the resin head sold on E-BAY a while ago worth buying,or is the Moebius head good enough.This is one of the greatest tips to be on this board for a while,at least concerning a figure.Thanks buddy.This should boost the sale of Moebius' Frankenstein.:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a nice example of real craftsmanship! I like this kit a lot myself and plan to get it soon, but I can't help but think that with this pose, Ol' Frankie seems to have caught the Wolfman with Frankie's bride in the sack!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Would love to have that for my Monster Cafe!


----------



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Hi, 

I have the legs shortened 12mm, arms 7mm

greetings bernd


----------

